# Impossible d'installer TOR (fermer un Firefox introuvable)



## kosh5 (8 Mai 2014)

Hello à vous !

Je voudrais me lancer dans le surf anonyme et je ne parviens pas à installer TOR.

(j'ai un mini mac)

Tor Browser me dit : "Close firefox - A copy of Firefox is already open. Only one copy of Firefox can be open at a time."

??

Je n'utilise jamais firefox. Il n'apparait pas dans les icones du bas, j'ai tenté un pomme alt echap pour voir s'il ne tournait pas à mon insu, la pop-up ne me l'a pas affiché non plus. J'ai efin tenté une recherche, dans "mes fichiers" puis "ce mac" : rien !

Bref : il semble que firefox tourne quelque part sur mon mac mais je ne sais pas où ni comment.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

Merci de m'avoir lu

Kosh


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2014)

Si tu as plusieurs sessions, Firefox tourne peut-être dans une autre session.
Tu peux le vérifier avec le moniteur d'activité.


----------



## kosh5 (8 Mai 2014)

Merci Bompi

je suppose que tu as raison

mais... je n'y connais vraiment rien, je ne sais même ce qu'est un moniteur d'activité, ni l'action précise à faire pour en vérifier le contenu

pourrais-tu reformuler en t'imaginant avoir un enfant de 6 ans en face de toi ?


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2014)

Dans les utilitaires du système (dans le dossier "/Applications/Utilitaires") on trouve le Moniteur d'Activité.
Il donne un certain nombre d'information sur l'état courant du système et, notamment, la liste des processus qui tourne (applications graphiques, programmes du type "tâche de fond" etc.)
Si un Firefox tourne, tu devrais l'y voir.


----------



## kaos (8 Mai 2014)

Tu peux soit utiliser TOR avec firefox mais le plus simple est de télécharger "TorBrowser"
C'est un navigateur qui intègre TOR, je l'ai utilisé à l'époque pour fouiner le DARKNET


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2014)

On notera pour le _fun_ que Tor a aussi été touché par Heartbleed...


----------



## kosh5 (8 Mai 2014)

OK, alors j'ai pu trouver le Moniteur d'activité, j'ai fait afficher "Toutes les opérations".

J'ai zyeuté toute la liste... pas de firefox !

Argh...

Pourtant je viens de retenter de lancer tor browser, ça me redonne le même message "a copy of firefox is already..."

Oui Kaos mon but est bien d'utiliser Tor Browser, par contre pas tellement pour le dark net, plutôt pour surfer, blogguer etc. de façon anonyme

"Tor a aussi été touché par Heartbleed" : Tor ne serait-il plus un moyen efficace de surfer anonymement ?

Bref, mon mac ne me permet toujours pas d'installer tor browser et je ne comprends pas pourquoi...


----------



## huguesdelamure (8 Mai 2014)

kaos a dit:


> Tu peux soit utiliser TOR avec firefox mais le plus simple est de télécharger "TorBrowser"
> C'est un navigateur qui intègre TOR, je l'ai utilisé à l'époque pour fouiner le DARKNET




Torbrowser = Firefox !


----------



## kosh5 (8 Mai 2014)

Je n'ai pas compris ce que tu dis, Hugues


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2014)

Tu as bien téléchargé la version sur le site officiel ?

https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en

*huguesdelamure* sous entend que Firefox c'est la même chose, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai.


----------



## kosh5 (8 Mai 2014)

Je pense vraiment que c'était la même version, par mesure de sûreté j'ai cliqué sur ton lien et relancé téléchargement et installation... et toujours même résultat. Impossible d'installer à cause de FF

"huguesdelamure sous entend que Firefox c'est la même chose, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai" : quel rapport entre FF et Tor ? Tor n'est-il pas un navigateur ultra anonyme alors que FF n'est qu'un navigateur comme un autre ?


----------



## huguesdelamure (21 Juin 2014)

kosh5 a dit:


> Je pense vraiment que c'était la même version, par mesure de sûreté j'ai cliqué sur ton lien et relancé téléchargement et installation... et toujours même résultat. Impossible d'installer à cause de FF
> 
> 
> 
> "huguesdelamure sous entend que Firefox c'est la même chose, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai" : quel rapport entre FF et Tor ? Tor n'est-il pas un navigateur ultra anonyme alors que FF n'est qu'un navigateur comme un autre ?




Je UP pour répondre a ta question, TORbrowser c'est juste FireFox avec 2/3 addons ^^


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Juin 2014)

kosh5 a dit:


> Hello à vous !
> 
> Je voudrais me lancer dans le surf anonyme et je ne parviens pas à installer TOR.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Peut-être que ceci pourrait t'aider.


----------

